# gun season buck



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Had a lot of movement all around me this morning, had a big 8 pt with one side missing following several does come in below me and bed down, about 15 minutes later a small 6 pt joined the others. I was watching them for half hour when both bucks turned and looked down the hill and then they started moving to the right, I saw some movement and grabbed my binoculars and could see good horns, I put the binoculars down any got my rifle on the front of my stand and turned the scope up. I could only see the front half of him and counted 5 on the right side of his rack, I had previously checked the distance to a big hickory tree and it was 110 yards and he was next to it. I held right behind his right shoulder and shot, he ran 50 yards and went down


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice buck.

Been slow all day here at the farm in Tusc.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Good buck!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sweet! Congrats.


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 20, 2009)

Good looking buck! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's gotta be exciting to have deer all around u then have them all look behind them.....I'd be lookin too! Nice buck.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice shot! Congrats. Love those brow tines


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats nice buck.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

very nice buck!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice buck! What caliber rifle did you use? I was covered in turkeys today, only deer I saw was driving to the farm I hunt and one was next to the equipment barn, ran off into the woods still too dark.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice deer.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, I shoot a Marlin 45 70, 300 gr Hornady jhp 55 gr IMR 4198 and it shoots good out to 200 yards. this is not for the recoil sensitive shooter.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

awesome buck for sure. congrats on a trophy buck. thanks for sharing your hunt with us.
sherman


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck!


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice shooting! What scope is on your Marlin?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

3 x 9 Leupold


----------

